# "Lady In Red"



## Irishwhistler (Mar 12, 2017)

"LADY IN RED"









Caught this Cardinal soaking in some sun this morning in recovering from a recent Nor'Easter.

Mike 🍀


----------



## Glenda (Apr 24, 2017)

She's beautiful 

~ Glenda


----------



## Irishwhistler (Mar 12, 2017)

Glenda said:


> She's beautiful
> 
> ~ Glenda



Thank ye Glenda.👍

Mikey🍀


----------



## kelly45 (May 30, 2018)

omg... it's so beautiful


----------



## Aylish (Jul 10, 2018)

Lovely photo


----------



## yarnart (Jul 5, 2018)

Aylish said:


> Lovely photo



I think worth it making some painting from. :wink:


----------



## Irishwhistler (Mar 12, 2017)

Aylish said:


> Lovely photo


Aylish,
Go raibh maith agat.

Mike 🍀🇮🇪🇺🇸


----------



## Irishwhistler (Mar 12, 2017)

yarnart said:


> I think worth it making some painting from. :wink:



Thank ye most kindly.

Mike 🍀🇺🇸🇮🇪


----------



## ambarsara (Jul 11, 2018)

It is very beautiful ... you have a lot of talent. I loved!


----------



## Irishwhistler (Mar 12, 2017)

ambarsara said:


> It is very beautiful ... you have a lot of talent. I loved!


Aye mate,
Glad ye enjoy the piece.

Cheers,
Mike 🍀🇮🇪🇺🇸


----------

